# Where to find electrical apprentices in Toronto?



## E_Power (11 mo ago)

I'm a master electrician and contractor looking for a construction electrician apprentice with at least 3 years of experience. Is there a directory of apprentices or an organisation where I can find them in the Toronto area?


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

In the US if it is not union there is no central database, each state is different. 
Paging @emtnut and @joe-nwt nwt


----------



## joe-nwt (Mar 28, 2019)

You'll have to wait for @emtnut . Toronto is a bit out of my jurisdiction.


----------



## emtnut (Mar 1, 2015)

Not aware of any directory, you could try some of the internet 'job boards' to find someone.

A good option can be the local union. What's nice about that is when/if you don't need anyone for awhile you just send them back. Also, for a bigger job just call in a few more guys.

@eddy current could tell you much more if you're interested.


----------

